# When does BlueBell Tin Roof ice cream come out?



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone know when Tin Roof will be in stores? I know it is seasonal, but geez....

Thanks


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

best ice cream ever, I find it at walmart in deer park, and kroger redbluff/spencer


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

The other day when the other ice cream thread was started I went to the Blue Bell site to look up Tin Roof, but couldnt find it.:frown:
Its my favorite as well. Must be seasonal. They only listed what they are making right now.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Year Round Ice Cream Flavors*

Banana Split (also available in pints)
Buttered Pecan (also available in pints)
Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough (also available in pints)
Cookies 'n Cream (also available in pints)
Dutch Chocolate (also available in pints)
French Vanilla
Homemade Vanilla (also available in pints)
Milk Chocolate
Mint Chocolate Chip (also available in pints)
Moo-llennium Crunch (also available in pints)
Natural Vanilla Bean
Orange Swirl (available in pints only)
Pecan Pralines 'n Cream (also available in pints)
Rocky Road (also available in pints)
Strawberries & Homemade Vanilla (also available in pints)
Strawberry (also available in pints)
The Great Divide (also available in pints) 
Ultimate Neapolitan (also available in pints)
*Rotational Ice Cream Flavors*

Banana Pudding
Birthday Cake
Blueberry Cheesecake
Butter Crunch
Candy Jar
Caramel Turtle Fudge (also available in pints)
Century Sundae
Cherry Vanilla (also available in pints)
Chocolate Brownie Overload 
Chocolate Chip
Chocolate Covered Cherries 
Chocolate Covered Strawberries 
Chocolate Extreme
Chocolate Moo-llennium Crunch
Key Lime Pie
Mocha Almond Fudge
Peaches & Homemade Vanilla 
Peppermint
Pistachio Almond (also available in pints)
Southern Blackberry Cobbler (also available in pints)
Southern Hospitality
Strawberry Cheesecake
*Tin Roof*
White Chocolate Almond


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm still looking for the Key Lime Pie! The Peaches and Homemade Vanilla and the Cherry Vanilla are goooooood! The Ultimate Neopolitan is currently holding me over! :biggrin:


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

BigPun91, do they have it now? I am craving it!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Peppermint. I've never seen Peppermint on the shelf. Then again I wasn't looking for it. Wonder when its starts to hit the stores.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Peppermint. I've never seen Peppermint on the shelf. Then again I wasn't looking for it. Wonder when its starts to hit the stores.


Around Thanksgiving. Usually all gone by XMAS. It's my favorite Blue Bell Ice Cream.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Check out their website and get on their email list and they will keep you up to date.
http://www.bluebell.com/


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

aaarrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh .......... I SCREAM FOR ICE CREAM ! off to the store.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I think its usually out in late winter/early spring. I think I saw it finally on the shelves around late February this year, but couldn't tell you if it was still available.

By far, the best ice cream Blue Bell makes.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Black Walnut, one of my favs.
:biggrin:


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We learned about the Key Lime Pie on 2cool and it is definitely refreshing and one of my favorites.


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

I was told by ex Blue Bell employee that Tin Roof will be out Aug 1st


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

what's in tin roof


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

vanilla ice cream with chocolate covered peanuts, but they have something else on them, man it is good, for once I am thankful that my wife dont like nuts


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lucky said:


> BigPun91, do they have it now? I am craving it!


I dont know, with money tight ice cream is a luxurey right now


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I'm still looking for the Key Lime Pie! :biggrin:


Key Lime has been out for a while. It's great!:spineyes:


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

On the recommendation of some 2Coolers, I tried the Blackberry Cobbler ice cream last night. Yumy


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

bigpun91 said:


> for once I am thankful that my wife dont like nuts


I'm sorry to hear that...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> I'm sorry to hear that...


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack, BUT... Tried Delta Blues today OMG that is even better than Southern blackberry... Blue Bell is the best ice cream in the World!!!! Blue berries, pie crust, and creamy ice cream. I could have eaten the entire half gallon.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

last night I had to settle with plain vanilla on my warm peach pie, with just a hint of chocolate drippens......cant wait to get home


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The Chocolate Extreme is out right now...that's some wicked stuff...

"Get your tastebuds ready for their rich chocolate ice cream with thick chocolate fudge swirl in every bite. Mixed in is chocolate coated peanut butter cups, chopped pecans, almonds and walnuts."


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

I recently tried *Candy Jar* for the first time. Totally Awesome.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Anyone know when Tin Roof will be in stores? I know it is seasonal, but geez....
> 
> Thanks


I looked all over for years through every season and store and I have yet to find it. My favorite ice cream of all time.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I was going to say email them, but they don't list an email address or even a phone number. ??? maybe you could send them a telegraph or send a letter via Pony Express. :slimer:


----------



## Bingo Girl (Nov 25, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I'm still looking for the Key Lime Pie! The Peaches and Homemade Vanilla and the Cherry Vanilla are goooooood! The Ultimate Neopolitan is currently holding me over! :biggrin:


You can find Key Lime Pie at HEB. The Groom's Cake isn't bad until they bring Butter Crunch Back! Have you tried the Southern Blackberry Cobbler?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

BB Cobbler is my third favorite. I'm stickin with moolinium crunch untill I can find some white chocolate almond. Anyone have any leads?


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

My wife came home with some Blue Bell "Southern Hospitality" and let me tell y'all it's goooood.


----------

